# Game programming question



## GSquadron (Oct 9, 2011)

I am making a new game, but before making the game i have a question:
Which is easier to make? (Space-Shooter game || Platform game) ?


----------



## Disparia (Oct 9, 2011)

The one that you would most enjoy developing will be easier.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 9, 2011)

+1 Jizzler.

Also, what scope are you aiming at? Space shooter like space invaders, easy. Galaga/Galaxians harder, DirectX 3D very hard. Platform like Manic Miner, easy, Piggly, harder, Mirrors Edge, very hard.

I would shoot at an easy win, get it under your belt, then something harder.E.g. invaders first, then Piggly.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 10, 2011)

There is no way anyone could possibly answer the original question and give you useful information without knowing the scope and complexity of the games you have in mind.

If you want to be a little more specific, we can try to help you.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 10, 2011)

All other things equal, a space-shooter and a platformer are almost the same amount of work, from a programming perspective.

Both are limited to two dimensions and act as scrollers - one is a side scroller, while one scrolls vertically.

It is possible to have a 2.5D platformer, but programming work increases exponentially as you increase the dimensions, so I most certainly would recommend you to stick with 2D for your first game.

To effectively program a 3D game, you need to have a very solid understanding of 3-dimensional vectors, vector mathematics, quaternions etc, not to mention your art can no longer be sprites, but would need to be 3D models.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, i completed my first game, space-shooter, but that is tremendously basic
I will open a new thread and upload the game there to share for free.


----------



## robal (Oct 10, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ok, i completed my first game, space-shooter, but that is tremendously basic
> I will open a new thread and upload the game there to share for free.



OK, for a good moment I thought that your sig contains full source code of the game


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol. Actually if i make a text based game i will give the source.
But this is just really casual cuz now i am more oriented in 2D games.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 11, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ok, i completed my first game, space-shooter, but that is tremendously basic
> I will open a new thread and upload the game there to share for free.



Okey dokey. Let's close this thread and continue the discussion of your game there.


----------

